
How to find a submarine (2014) - jonbaer
https://phys.org/news/2014-10-submarine.html
======
drallison
I am reminded of the chapter "How To Hunt A Submarine" by Phillip M. Morse and
George E Kimball in James R. Newman's _World of Mathematics_. It's a classic
in Operations Research and documents very effective analysis and hunting
techniques from WW2.

